# Garden Help



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

I apologize I did not take a picutre...take some tonight and post up...

#1. On the west side on my garden, I planted Cucumbers and Pole Beans, the bottom leaves are turning light brown on the ends and crisp...is that normal? I water once/twice a week without rain, and feed every 14 days. I have 2 rows of the pole beans, the row inset a little is doing great.

#2. Fungi (small cap mushrooms) growing up through the soil are ok, correct? Very few are growing, maybe a handful. 

#3. My Bell Peppers on the East Side are stunted for some reason...the Basil next to the peppers are doing great, I think I might have planted them too deep...there is new growth on at the top of the peppers, so I might be ok. 

#4. I could probably look this up...but would Jalapeno spray work with little for the small pests? I have wannabe yellow and black lady bugs on my maters and zucchini. Shold I get rid of these guys? They do not seem to do any harm, YET! I usually flick them off...Am I supposed to count the spots to know if they are good or bad?

Again, I will get some pics and post them up tomorrow.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

*garden help*

x


DuckMendenhall said:


> I apologize I did not take a picutre...take some tonight and post up...
> 
> #1. On the west side on my garden, I planted Cucumbers and Pole Beans, the bottom leaves are turning light brown on the ends and crisp...is that normal? I water once/twice a week without rain, and feed every 14 days. I have 2 rows of the pole beans, the row inset a little is doing great.
> *My leaves are crisp on the ends from the recent cold* *snap and wind burn. Post up a pic. *
> ...


----------



## Dae1201 (Apr 12, 2011)

The insect in question is a cucumber beetle, and yes they can be harmful to tomatoes and cucumbers because they feed on new growth. Easiest and safest way to get rid of them non-organically is Pyrethrin.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The small fungi are not stealing any nutrients and are benifical to the garden... They increase the acidity as it breaks down organic material...it's a good sign

I am not sure if that is a lady bug...as there are some yellow lady bugs that will turn red
Those are actually evasive lady bugs from Asia ... and they will eat native lady bugs...again I don't believe that's what you have

Garlic teas with red pepper do help with pest and are a safe alternative to toxic pesticides
Here is the recipe and warnings
http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Garlic-Pepper-Tea-Recipe_vq2992.htm


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Muddskipper said:


> The small fungi are not stealing any nutrients and are benifical to the garden... They increase the acidity as it breaks down organic material...it's a good sign
> 
> I am not sure if that is a lady bug...as there are some yellow lady bugs that will turn red
> Those are actually evasive lady bugs from Asia ... and they will eat native lady bugs...again I don't believe that's what you have
> ...


 I'd rather have mother nature break down my organic material and then have that material feed my vegtables instead of a mushroom. :brew2:


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Chumy... With all due respect... That is Mother Nature breaking down the material

I'm not trying to come off rude... So please don't take it that way

The ph drop is part of the process... Shrooms and fungi are a good sign 

I know sometimes there is too much and it makes us fearful... But I simply spray them off

Having live microbes in the garden is a good thing... And fungus is just a part


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

*Pics of the leaves*

Below are some pictures of the cucumbers and pole beans leaves.

I released these little guys yesterday evening...hopefully they can control some of the pests. I did not count, I bought 2 eggs about a month or so ago, 1 hatched.

Did not get a pic of the so called lady bug, but I did see one, and it does look like a beetle when I search the web...dead bugs from here on out.

Thanks for the insight...


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

My cukes and a friends that is 10 miles from me are looking the same. What is causing it?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Muddskipper said:


> Chumy... With all due respect... That is Mother Nature breaking down the material
> 
> I'm not trying to come off rude... So please don't take it that way
> 
> ...


I didn't take your comment as rude. I'm kind of a simple person, if something sticks it head above my soil, it's taking nutrients below ground that i just put there in the form of compost?

Why do mushroom farmers change out and sell their compost for us to put in our gardens? Does it get too acidec or are the nutrients used up? Both? I don't know.

This is what i am having problems with understanding.
thanks for your help


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

My cukes look a little rough from the pea-marble sized hail we got a week or so ago but they are coming back nicely. The lady bugs are out in force around here so I don't need to buy any and we should start seeing a lot of praying mantis around here soon too.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

My cukes are doing pretty good and my squash is growing like crazy. Hopefully this week of warm weather will boost the peppers.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Learned the hard way last year cukes do not like high nitrogen. :/
Rich, well-aged compost is the best food for cucumbers.


----------

